# ADC or Netgain?



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I am about to make the first leap into the EV world... I have the car ( 1995 Ford Contour ), I have the engine out, adapter plate made, now I need the motor to complete the adapter plate.

I have decided to go with a 9 inch variety motor, ADC FB1-4001A or a Warp 9... 

If it comes down to price, I have a local distributor near me where I could save myself shipping.

Please chime in...


----------



## Mastiff (Jan 11, 2008)

They're both American companies, either one is good IMO! 

I can't find too much info on the ADC FB1-4001A atm so I'm not sure on it's brush advancement.

All I can say is you better make sure you buy a motor who's brush advancement is in the same direction as your transmission accepts.

If your transmission accepts a CCW input get a CCW advanced motor and vise versa.

The brush advancement makes them optimized for turning in a particular direction and I'm pretty sure it's not a good idea to turn them at high speeds in the opposite direction of the brush advancement.

Oh yeah and Red is a cooler color then Black?


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

I have the ADC 9” and it has served this S10 well for some 10k miles. I do baby it by watching the amps & try not to over rev it either. Once I did smell it, so try not to run it hard for very long. But I hear tell on this forum that the Warp has made several improvements over the Advanced design. That being said, if & when mine self destructs, I will seriously consider the Warp 9 or maybe the 11.

Contact Jim Husted for a Warp at his repair facility, Hi-Torque Electric. He seems to know all about EV motors and their frailties and posts here quite often. http://www.hitorqueelectric.com


----------

